# Rod and reel for running plugs



## ScottyM (Mar 4, 2011)

I recently got a boat and I'm looking for some advice on rod and reel combos for plugging. Not top of the line just most bag for the buck. Thanks!


----------



## JFritz (Mar 10, 2009)

GanderMountain has some nice Riverside rod/real combos for $70/pop for the medium actions.

I use those and they seem to work really good. I used them for floating and bouncing spawn bags as well.

Seems to be a good all around rod with out having to break the $100 mark for a rod and reel.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

If ur talking just for plugs. On the cheap, 9' ugly sticks(40) and a shimano reel(40-up). You'll miss out on the noodleness of a longer rod, but do have backbone. And I think the mid line shimanos 50-60 bucks are decent. Also tuff and can be replaced down the line and used for other species or backups.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont hear of many guys using rods over 9' for plugging. Most are 7-8' once piece rods. As for reels I see most the hard core guys run linecounters which you can get cheap line counter reels as well. 
My combos are 8' Okuma Celilos and Okuma Magda Pro linecounters; but their plugging careers have just begun.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

I've been running 8.5' ugly sticks, they've been working fantastic for me, $52.99 at dick's sporting goods


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

A medium or medium light ugly stick is a great place to start. I have been running some higher end plug rods and the only difference I can see between them and the ugly sticks Riverman runs is my rods break a lot easier. I would pair the ugly sticks with a level wind casting reel with 12 pound line and call it good.


----------



## GVBryan (Mar 13, 2009)

I run expanding 8 6 swiss accudepth rods with okuma coldwater linecounters. I also use them for big lake fishing.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

I have two 8'3"... two 9'0"... and four 7' Ugly Stiks that I use for trolling the river. The 8'3" and 9'0" are two piece rods.... the 7'ers are one piece rods. I use the 7'ers straight out back the boat and either the 8'3"s or 9'ers out the sides. The 7'ers get double duty as downrigger rods on the big lake and the other 4 sometimes get used as light action diver rods in the spring.

I hear the 7' two piece Ugly Stik rods will work nicely too!!

Use these for both kings and steelhead in the river.

I will throw this in hear as just something to look at. Might be able to find them less expensive elsewhere.

Shakespeare Ugly Stik Big Water Rods

The first one listed in the above link is the 10'er and is basically a "Pool Cue"! :yikes: It is the other 4 that you want to take a look at!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

10' Ultralight Browning Silaflex rods that are even softer than ugly sticks for my down rods. They load up nice and slowly when a fish hits, and are plenty soft for the light leaders I run.

Planer board rods are Ugly Sticks or Okumas. Action doesn't matter as much on a planer board rod.

I don't run up rods any more. They took less than 5% of my hits and were just in the way.


----------



## JFritz (Mar 10, 2009)

What are Up/Down rods? My assumption is the position in the boat in the rod holders?






Far Beyond Driven said:


> 10' Ultralight Browning Silaflex rods that are even softer than ugly sticks for my down rods. They load up nice and slowly when a fish hits, and are plenty soft for the light leaders I run.
> 
> Planer board rods are Ugly Sticks or Okumas. Action doesn't matter as much on a planer board rod.
> 
> I don't run up rods any more. They took less than 5% of my hits and were just in the way.


----------



## ScottyM (Mar 4, 2011)

Well sounds like ugly sticks are a good cheap rod to start out with. And just to clarify I'm looking for rod and reel setup for plugging in the river not trolling or running planer boards. I'm runing a 17ft jet so def won't be fishing the big water.
Also one other question, casting vs. spinning? I notice a lot of guys run casting rod an reel set ups for plugging. Why is this? And being that I have allot of spinning reels already is there any thing wrong with runing spinning rod and reel as long as there the right length and action.?

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

ScottyM said:


> Well sounds like ugly sticks are a good cheap rod to start out with. And just to clarify I'm looking for rod and reel setup for plugging in the river not trolling or running planer boards. I'm runing a 17ft jet so def won't be fishing the big water.
> Also one other question, casting vs. spinning? I notice a lot of guys run casting rod an reel set ups for plugging. Why is this? And being that I have allot of spinning reels already is there any thing wrong with runing spinning rod and reel as long as there the right length and action.?
> 
> Thanks for all the replies!


Casting reels are just all around better suited. Also no spinning reels to my knowledge come with a built in line counter, which if your backing down plugs I would think is a must. Also trolling and using planer boards applies just as much to the river as it does anywhere else. Using planer boards and forward trolling in a river is a pretty popular thing for steelhead it seems (new to me).


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I run 4 abu silve max left handed and I count my distance back in pulls. 18 pulls from reel to first eye about 2' that about 36'. I wish I had the money to buy some abu c3's but, thats for the future but, I don't believe line counters are an end all be all. It's kinda like those guys who don't run speed probes in the big lake they just watch their dispy rods to gauge speed.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

steelton said:


> I run 4 abu silve max left handed and I count my distance back in pulls. 18 pulls from reel to first eye about 2' that about 36'. I wish I had the money to buy some abu c3's but, thats for the future but, I don't believe line counters are an end all be all. It's kinda like those guys who don't run speed probes in the big lake they just watch their dispy rods to gauge speed.


Abu has an awesome new line counter: Alphamar. Not bad for $100 a pop, ive seen them and played with them will be my upgrade from the Magda Pros.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Scotty, check your PMs. I have some I don't use any longer.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I run 9' ugly stiks, come to think of it thats the only rod I buy for anything. I use the cheapest spinning reel I come across. Whole rod setup is under $80.00


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

If someone is intending on outfitting a boat with plug rods the only rod a reel combo I would run is casting. Spinning just has so many downfalls it not even worth thinking about for that application. Maybe if I was tossing a rig a mile like on the pier or a really small spinner for trout where you need the line to cast quick and easy. With plugging in mind everything is easier with a casting reel. Setting plug distances, changing them, smoother drag start up (which is key with plugging) and when the temps dip into the teens the last thing I wanna have one mind is line memory in freezing temps. A nice plug rod combo should end up around $130 to $150 and can go up from there.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Down rods are parallel to the water. Up rods are straight up and out the back of the boat. Seen some brave people fit one in between on each side at an angle, but they must catch better behaved steelhead than I catch.

"And just to clarify I'm looking for rod and reel setup for plugging in the river not trolling or running planer boards."

When I back troll I run the exact same set-ups as when I chug upstream, including the planer boards. Nothing like walking a couple plugs way into some nasties and seeing a steelie blow out of the water behind them. Try to pick "disposable" plugs when doing that.

If you fish all winter like we do, the larger trolling reels (47Lc, Okuma 30) are nicer than the smaller frame reels when you have numb hands and are wearing gloves.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

steelton said:


> If someone is intending on outfitting a boat with plug rods the only rod a reel combo I would run is casting. Spinning just has so many downfalls it not even worth thinking about for that application. Maybe if I was tossing a rig a mile like on the pier or a really small spinner for trout where you need the line to cast quick and easy. With plugging in mind everything is easier with a casting reel. Setting plug distances, changing them, smoother drag start up (which is key with plugging) and when the temps dip into the teens the last thing I wanna have one mind is line memory in freezing temps. A nice plug rod combo should end up around $130 to $150 and can go up from there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Dang steelon, guess I was doing it wrong since back in the early '80s. But yeah, for a lot of plug running baitcasters are better. DW loved hers. Didn't make diddly to me either way.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Didn't say it was wrong or couldn't be done. It's like starting out with a complete fly rod kit from a big box store. Yeah it swings a fly and catches fish but, eventually you'll want something more precise and then you ugrade. Why not start upgraded and save the cost.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

